# Cronic One Eye Cold



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all

I have got one bird that has permanently a watery discharge coming from her right eye. (when facing towards me.)
I have used respiratory meds and eye drops, but without any succes.
When i administer the eye drops, she looks OK for 2 days but then it starts again.
Any advice would be appreciated!

Bezz


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Try Coloidal silver 1~2 drops each eye and 1~2 in the throat twice a day. I would separate bird, and check if there is no foreign object in the eye too.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

the eye does not appear to be rejecting a foreign object,,i would consider an antibiotic/clavamox-(orally)-,,perhaps that would clear it up//just in case its bacterial in nature.,,speak with an avian dvm-also....sincerely james waller


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bezz said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have got one bird that has permanently a watery discharge coming from her right eye. (when facing towards me.)
> I have used respiratory meds and eye drops, but without any succes.
> ...


I also think you need to try the colloidal silver, and also remove the bird from the environment that may be keeping it from healing properly. Have you removed the bird from others?


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I would try NFZ eye puffer and watch at night where the bird sleeps at night,there may be a draft on her. Plug the draft or remove perch. But i'm not a pro.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

If all else fails that is.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> I also think you need to try the colloidal silver, and also remove the bird from the environment that may be keeping it from healing properly. Have you removed the bird from others?


Yes she has been removed and is in a cage in the house for time being.


----------



## Bezz (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

2 other thoughts 1 could a small feather be irritating the eye. Why several years ago I had a very very good bird gave to me because it had a constint eye cold. SO thought I tried puffer Then got the magnifying glass and a feather was rubbing the eye. pluck it NO more problems. 2 A bad tear duct will water all the time NO cure Also had this on a bird in the mid 1970s. Bird bred great lived a normal life but was watery eyed in 1 eye for ever. Was told it had a bad duct . So if treatment fails Also some birds get sick And need meds but most often both eyes will water.


----------



## shibu trippler (Oct 13, 2011)

i am also facing that problem,i have tried ciprofloxacin,o2 but nothing worked.can anybody tell me what is colloidal silver & where to get it as m staying in India.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If this pigeon`s favorite perch is close to a window or something that is making air hit the birds eye,(draft that is),this problem will not go away,untill you solve the problem....Alamo


----------

